# A ? for the Jewish community



## Capt Quirk (Jan 18, 2011)

Are there _any_ Kosher Delis in Georgia?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 18, 2011)

PUBLIX

They sell Hebrew National Franks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 18, 2011)

I ain't craving Hot Dogs


----------



## stev (Jan 18, 2011)

what you looking for kosher

broadway cafe on briarcliff rd in the ole jewish neighborhood is good


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 18, 2011)

Found Matzos at Publix... in Macon, but I have been really wanting smoked Whitefish. And Halavah, which isn't technically "kosher", but I can't find that either. I've been having to drive an hour to Macon or Milledgeville for Lox, but the local Walmart just started carrying some. Only took them a year


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 18, 2011)

stev said:


> broadway cafe on briarcliff rd in the ole jewish neighborhood is good


And where is this at?


----------



## gtparts (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.kgatl.com/

http://www.kosheratlanta.org/localestablishments.htm


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm beginning to think a 2 hour drive to Atlanta is my only option? Really?


----------



## gtparts (Jan 18, 2011)

There is always  Augusta and Savannah. Honestly, the best kosher deli in Atl. for years was Baron's.... long gone. The four or five Kroger stores listed seem to do a good job of meeting the needs of the Jewish communities around, but I have no idea of how many still keep kosher. Used to be a rather large number in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 18, 2011)

The Kroegers I went to in Macon were pretty skimpy on most of the stuff I wanted, but they had Matzos, Lox, and maybe gifelta fish- which I never could eat. Not really a whole lot, until you compare the local walmart.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 18, 2011)

ISLANDS MEAT MARKET Write review for this local business  
136 Sea Island Pkwy Ste 2, Beaufort, SC 29907 
37.4MI from Savannah  
(843) 525-6162


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 19, 2011)

One of the reasons you don't see many Kosher places in the south is most Jews in the south are Reform Jews.  They are suppose to keep a strict kosher kitchen and diet, but most don't except during Passover and other Holy Days. Most don't eat pork, but that is about the only Kosher thing they really do in day to day life and I have known many that ate pork anyway.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 19, 2011)

I really didn't expect this to be a huge location for Jews, but still a little surprised that it is at least 2 hours in any direction to find a deli. Maybe I'll have better luck finding somebody to ship me a fix once in a while?


----------



## gtparts (Jan 19, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> I really didn't expect this to be a huge location for Jews, but still a little surprised that it is at least 2 hours in any direction to find a deli. Maybe I'll have better luck finding somebody to ship me a fix once in a while?



This best online sources are expensive.... N.Y. and N.J. seem to stand out on the East coast. Happy hunting!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 19, 2011)

It does look like it could be pricey to order. While we were in Macon yesterday, I asked bout some smoked whitefish. I was told they could order it, but I'd have to get 5 lbs. This place, I can get 3 lbs for $18, plus shipping. Next payday...


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't forget you can Make things Kosher yourself.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 19, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Don't forget you can Make things Kosher yourself.



I've tried that with Ham and Sausage...


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 19, 2011)

Keith,you come on up here to Mama Goldberg's Deli in Lagrange.She'll fix ya up,and it's only a four hour drive!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 19, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Keith,you come on up here to Mama Goldberg's Deli in Lagrange.She'll fix ya up,and it's only a four hour drive!



Four hours? Add two more, and I could be in Daytona. Hmmm...


----------



## charlie81 (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a place in Macon called Papoulis Medeterranean Cafe on Tom Hill  close to Publix. Not a lot of kosher items but they do have Hallaval( 3 flavors), and a lot of other stuff like it in their deli section. They also have really great gyros and chicago italian beef.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Charlie, I'll check them out the next time I'm there. We tried Metroplis down the road, next to the Best Western. Food wasn't bad, huge portions and dollar beer


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 23, 2011)

when i lived in dunwoody, the kroger in the dunwoody village had a huge kosher section


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought Atlanta was a drive


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 1, 2011)

Is there a difference between kosher smoked fish and cracker smoked fish? I'm an expert fish smoker! I can send you all you want -"if it fits,it ships."


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 1, 2011)

charlie81 said:


> There is a place in Macon called Papoulis Medeterranean Cafe on Tom Hill  close to Publix. Not a lot of kosher items but they do have Hallaval( 3 flavors), and a lot of other stuff like it in their deli section. They also have really great gyros and chicago italian beef.



That wouldn't be kosher at all, LOL

Kosher food is not supposed to be prepared where non Kosher is prepared.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 1, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Is there a difference between kosher smoked fish and cracker smoked fish? I'm an expert fish smoker! I can send you all you want -"if it fits,it ships."


Don't know, you'll have to ask LowJack about that, but I want smoked whitefish 



Lowjack said:


> That wouldn't be kosher at all, LOL
> 
> Kosher food is not supposed to be prepared where non Kosher is prepared.


No cheeseburgers with bacon?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 16, 2011)

So far, I'm looking at about $49 for two pounds of Whitefish from Atlanta, and that is _before_ overnight shipping. I'm thinking the wife would have my matzos if I did that... Oy!


----------



## gtparts (Feb 17, 2011)

This might provide what you want, smoked or shipped for you to smoke. Got no idea on price, but might be worth a call.

http://www.exploringthenorth.com/petersons/fish.html


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 17, 2011)

I checked another place up in Wisconsin, and it was still going to be like $39 to ship overnight... because it is fish, and lets face it, USPS is _not_ the way to go


----------



## vol man (Feb 17, 2011)

jason's deli isn't technically kosher but they have some good eats.  many around ATL.

http://www.jasonsdeli.com/restaurants


----------

